# No laughing, here he is in...PINK



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*manliness photos*

Then these pictures I think he was feeling more like himself and started to show off his manliness 




























ARE YOU DONE CHASING ME YET?!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

What a sweetheart!! So manly! You have to get hot pink polos!!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!

Who's my smexy boy!?!?!?!?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*way to much BUCK*

This horse has wayyyy to much buck in him. Look at those things he does :shock:


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

hehe he likes to show off his nice pink halter and make it more manly with that buck!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

english_rider144 said:


> hehe he likes to show off his nice pink halter and make it more manly with that buck!


I swear he didn't want to come out of the barn at first. (He likes being inside :lol


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

OH MY GOD!!!! I didnt see the buck the first time.

How do you get him to move like that for pics??


Besides.... He's gelded... I hate to say it, but he's... well........ half a man.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't even know if he knows he's even that :lol: 

It's hard to try to describe what he's like in real life Bobbie. He's got so much presence and personality. He's a really curious little guy, he has a very inquisitive horse but he NEVER has panic moments, ever. The most I've seen him do is freeze when he actually gets scared which would be twice since I've owned him. I honestly have to constantly remind myself he's a baby because of how mature he is -> BUT <- he is getting a full body clip this week so we shall see what happens then. That's going to be a big thing for him so I'll keep you posted as to how he reacts to that. Maybe post a couple nude pics :lol: :twisted:


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I think he looks smashing/dashing in pink! Only a gender secure gelding could pull it off so well! :wink:


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

LoL, I think Cobalt can pull off the pink quite well. He's just a...ahem, cultured fellow.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

*wipes up drool*

He is stunning in pink and I love the bucking photo! Just gorgeous!


----------



## kilyde (Apr 27, 2008)

LOL, I love the pink! You need to get a "Real men wear Pink" T-shirt to wear around him.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

He looks great in pink, even though it embarrases him! You got some great pics!! I want to get some of my horse racing around the pasture like that.


----------



## peanut (Apr 28, 2008)

poor man,make him wear pink lol
but anything would look good on that horse,you cant go wrong!lol


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

Yea well you know what they say! 

Only real men wear pink!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I will admit I am having a lot of fun with this pink on my poor manly horse. Love the reactions that are coming it from it, it's fun


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

I love the bucking picture! 

And you know what they say....

Tough men wear pink!!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

That's the great thing about black horses: they look dynamite in just about any color you want to put on em


----------



## Draven (Feb 18, 2009)

That poor horse all the other geldings and stallions are going to laugh at him. I bet he'll attract females though.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

You are an abusive owner and have just revoked your horse's man card.

I have reported you to the authorities and will be removing him from your possession as soon as the man courts have filed all the appropriate paperwork.

Please be advised that any further infractions will be grounds for permanent re-homing with me. :twisted::wink:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*ashamed...*

...hands over PINK lead rope to Duma...


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I am almost as jealous of the action shots you get, as I am jealous of Cobalt.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Well....I will admit it's actually not very hard to get shots of him because as tho he knows. As soon as we leave the barn he just starts to show off. I just got back from the tack stores. I got him a hood for his blanket and some jamies to go underneath :lol: we shall see how things turn out.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

he looks stunning in pink.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Doesn't he look so good in pink! My mate has a gelding who wears pink too... he got a few laughs (not to mention the reaction of her Dad who told her to put him back in manly colours immediately)... but both me and my friend say it takes a real man to pull of pink... and boy does Cache look like he suits it, and loves to show off! I'm with Allie, you need the hot pink polos too!
x


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

That is cute! he looks good!


----------



## InBox (Dec 2, 2008)

He looks really good in PINK lol


----------



## HorseLuva97 (Jan 29, 2009)

OMG I love him SSSSSSSSOOOOOOOOOOOO much


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

he looks awsome in pink takes a big gelding to wear pink the things poor geldings get to wear being a girls horse lol my boys have gone through that too but dont pull it off like colbalt hes beautiful in pink!


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

what wonderful shots and the buck is so wild, I love it! He is a beauty!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

OK, I'm the odd one out again... 

I love the pics. As usual CDT has beautiful shots of a beautiful horse! <green eyes> BUT, I gotta say, I am really not into the pink. I like a rich full colour on a black horse -- a deep royal purple maybe?


----------



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

He is the cute and he knows it too :lol:

Great photos! He is gorgeous in pink. Northernmama I agree rich colours look great on black horses but this is really refreshing and different. Love the pinkness!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks again for the kind comments. He got a haircut today so I need to get some new shots of him in the nude. Will be back with some shortly


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

darn girl.. what have i told you about showing him off ??!!!


----------

